
Assembly Evolution: Accessing Memory and the Strange Case of the Intel 4004 - luu
http://blog.julien-oster.de/2011/10/assembly-evolution-part-1-accessing.html
======
101914
From the comments:

"Zilog wrote their own assembler and changed the mnemonics because Intel had
copyrighted them."

~~~
DiabloD3
It gets even more fun, from the Wikipedia article on the Z80:

"The Z80 came about when Federico Faggin, after working on the 8080, left
Intel at the end of 1974 to found Zilog with Ralph Ungermann, and by July 1976
they had the Z80 on the market.

It was designed to be binary compatible with the Intel 8080 so that most 8080
code, notably the CP/M operating system, would run unmodified on it. Masatoshi
Shima, co-designer of the 4004 and the 8080, also contributed to the
development of the Z80."

In addition, they still sell Z80 descendants, such as the eZ80, which is a
binary compatible 24-bit version of the Z80, and variants of the eZ80 come
with a 100mbps Ethernet interface on the SOC, along with 256kb of flash and
16kb of SRAM, and up to 16MB of external RAM without an MMU (more with one).

